
Free DNS management service - sorich87
https://entrydns.net/
======
lambada
I'm not sure I'd trust something as mission-critical as DNS to a business
which doesn't appear to have a viable business plan.

I noticed you're suggesting the freemium route - any details on how that's
planning to work? Buying more record slots? Restrict certain types of records?
Free GApps/Heroku/AWS configuration, custom configurations cost?

~~~
chrisblackwell
I agree. I use pointhq.com because they have a free version, but they also
have a paid version if you plan to use it on more then 10 domains. I think
this is the better route to go.

~~~
maratd
I went with Rackspace DNS, which is free and has no limits. There are many,
many other options. I think Linode has a similar offering?

~~~
IgorPartola
My favorite thus far has been <http://dns.he.net>. Hurricane Electric runs
many free services and when the time comes, I will be paying for their paid
services as well. TunnelBroker alone is fantastic and has saved me many hours.

On topic, I checked out EntryDNS when they first announced it on HN. Glad to
see many improvements, such as including HTTPS support, AAAA records, etc.
Great job!

Edit: as a suggestion, let me view DNS zones directly. That would be very
helpful to some, and also eliminate the need to learn how to translate between
different providers' UI's.

~~~
calinet6
You have no idea how awesome this is.

I've been looking for a good, reliable, and fully-featured managed DNS
literally for the last 2 weeks straight (I'm tired of the default managed
offerings from Rackspace, they are pretty bare-bones). None (free or paid)
I've found have impressed me.

I've taken Hurricane Electric's IPv6 certification courses, used their Tunnel
broker services, and I implicitly trust their tech. They really know what
they're doing and their services are complete, well-managed, and work great. I
will also gladly pay for their offerings if they move in that direction.

For those of you who haven't been introduced to Hurricane, please visit the
site above and explore it. I highly recommend the IPv6 certification as a way
to introduce yourself to IPv6 concepts, and the tunnel broker service as a way
to set your own sites and clients up to use it before you have available
infrastructure from your ISP or host.

Thank you very much, this is great news indeed.

~~~
IgorPartola
Yes, HE's only limit is something like 50 zones, which for my projects is
plenty. Their interface is solid and simple to use, and they support reverse
DNS as well. Also, their support for these free products rocks. I haven't had
support that great for any SaaS/PaaS out there, ever. They respond very
quickly and actually know what they are talking about.

So far I've found only two issues: (1) no support for DNSSEC and (2) their use
of HTTPS is somewhat spotty, so you must pay attention to it yourself.

Glad you found what you were looking for, and thanks for plugging
TunnelBroker. The more people use services like these, the more IPv6 we'll be
seeing.

Edit: I take it back. Looks like they always use HTTPS. It's tunnelbroker.net
and tunnelbroker.com that don't.

------
laumars
I don't get it, they say they're filling a niche, yet pretty much every
registrar offers DNS tools for free anyway (after all, you bought a domain
from them) and there are a number of free dynamic DNS services out there too.

Unless I'm overlooking some killer feature, this is a typical case of a
startup not reviewing their market before hand.

------
ax0n
A cautionary tale: I had good luck with ZoneEdit when they launched. It was/is
kind of in the same space as this. Their new UI is okay, but yours looks a bit
better. They started out with freemium, but eventually had to re-structure how
their premium service worked, and in the process crippled how the free service
worked. It got bad enough that I abandoned them.

Be very careful how you structure your premium offerings. People don't like
when the free version starts losing features or capacity.

------
deanpcmad
Well the SSL certificate isn't valid so that's not a good start! I also use
PointHQ.com and have been for about 2 and a half years now. Brilliant service.
Built by the guys at aTech Media who make Codebase - <http://codebasehq.com>
and a few more useful apps =]

~~~
omh
_Well the SSL certificate isn't valid so that's not a good start!_

I think the certificate's valid, they're just not sending out a required
intermediate certificate. Doesn't exactly inspire confidence though.

~~~
ightwave
<https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=entrydns.net>

------
sek
Route 53 is not really expensive, if you have just a few important domain I
would use a service with a 100% up record. DNS is just too important.

~~~
ceejayoz
Agreed. We use it and it has been rock-solid, has a handy API, and a nice
usable console that doesn't get in the way of someone who knows what they're
doing.

The one bummer with Route53 is <http://aws.amazon.com/route53/faqs/#DNSSEC>.

------
Gilou
Well, <http://zoneedit.com/> has been around for quite long now, that does
this, and has a business model that seems to work?

~~~
amar-c
Or <http://dns.he.net>

Works OK for me..

~~~
zaphoyd
For smaller deployments (they have a 50 domain limit on the free accounts),
Hurricane Electric DNS has been great. The business case is straightforward
and they have top notch IPv6 support.

------
ck2
You need to state how many servers you have and where they are geographically.

Site is friendly but devoid of a technical FAQ

(it's also slightly confusing in that it's not just DNS management you are
offering but actual authoritative DNS service)

These are your competitors, at least the commercial ones:

[http://socialcompare.com/en/comparison/hosted-
authoritative-...](http://socialcompare.com/en/comparison/hosted-
authoritative-dns-providers-r5oyhz1)

------
zimbatm
These guys have been around for a long time: <http://freedns.afraid.org/>

------
secure
It’s "made by geeks" but doesn’t support IPv6. I don’t buy that :-).

~~~
IgorPartola
It does. You have to create a zone, then edit it and it lets you add all the
records. Startled me at first too, as IPv6 is my current #1 requirement for a
DNS provider.

------
j_s
Many round-robin DNS failover providers can afford to offer free DNS, though
API access is a differentiator:

<http://www.cloudflare.com/plans>

<http://www.dnshat.com/free-dns.html>

etc.

------
amalag
namecheap does offer free dns, but an API controlled free DNS seems nice. The
people who will likely need it are probably willing to pay $0.50 a month to
amazon though.

------
magnetikonline
Apart from hosting DNS myself (which I gave up on - not worth the effort), I
have been using DNSMadeEasy - $30.00 for 10 domains is pretty good and they
are rock solid.

------
dpcx
While an interesting concept, I don't think I'd be willing to trust my
internet lifeblood to a group that has yet to make a name for themselves.

I'll just continue to host my own DNS.

------
ightwave
dnsmadeeasy.com - $30/year - anycast - Google for their uptime record.

or if your site isn't worth the $30 just use your registrar's free dns.

------
cmircea
aTech Media has had Point free for a while. AFAIK it supports about the same
features.

------
primo44
"Create an Account Now

It's free, sign up in 60 seconds"

Here's a free grammar correction for that comma splice:

"Create an Account Now

It's free. Sign up in 60 seconds"

------
frannk
i think DNSPOD.com is the best dns solution. and if you have 1k+ domains ,
dnspod.com is your only reasonable chioce.

~~~
tallanvor
Not sure how you can claim that when their non-free plans are listed as
"Coming soon".

